

Dropbox is Down - Braasch
http://status.dropbox.com

======
uncoder0
Any word on the cause? Hopefully this has zero relation to the allegations of
SPAM from dropbox users in this thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4255927>

~~~
moepstar
Guess we'll see..

Though, as i've stated in the other thread, despite being a german user of
Dropbox, i've yet to receive any spam to the email address i signed up with..

(a generic @gmail.com one..)

------
molecule
Dropbox is Up:

 _Dropbox client running normally_ _Dropbox web running normally_

please update headline, submitter.

------
notJim
Why is this worth a post on HN?

